# Rooster decrowing Surgery (TEXAS)



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

Are there any avian veterinarians in Texas or surrounding states that perform rooster decrowing surgery (not canonization)? I live in in southeast Texas at the moment. 

I have two wrongly sexed silkie and satin roos and live in southeast Texas within city limits where roosters aren’t allowed . They make A LOT OF NOISE. Tried rooster collars and followed instructions exactly and both roosters lost consciousness. Have exhausted all other options such as PM boxing, melatonin… Culling is not an option. Neighbors are getting upset .I want to have them evaluated for decrowing / syrinx surgery. Please help if you know of any vets that do this. 

I am desperate. PLEASE HELP if you know of any vets that perform this procedure. 
Thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not even sure a vet would do the procedure. You might try contacting vet offices that also do large animals. They might have information for you. Or call the State Vet of TX. He/she might also tell you why it's not a good idea.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, while doing the procedure is rare, there has to be some vet in Texas who does them. Keep asking and networking. If all else fails, perhaps consider placing them with a local animal sanctuary where they could have a good quality of life.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Just a thought, you could try letting them spend the night in the house. They’d still crow, but it’d be muffled to the neighbors. As long as day time crowing isn’t also a bother.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Just a thought, you could try letting them spend the night in the house. They’d still crow, but it’d be muffled to the neighbors. As long as day time crowing isn’t also a bother.


Hi, thanks for the suggestion. I tried it and he continued to crow all day outside.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

Poultry Judge said:


> Welcome to the forum, while doing the procedure is rare, there has to be some vet in Texas who does them. Keep asking and networking. If all else fails, perhaps consider placing them with a local animal sanctuary where they could have a good quality of life.


Thanks for the reply. I tried calling dozens of vets (avian and large animal) in San Antonio and Austin with no luck. Hoping to possibly get a referral for a vet that does this procedure on this forum.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Ravi1978 said:


> Hi, thanks for the suggestion. I tried it and he continued to crow all day outside.


Ah, I see. Decrowing a risky, and not widely done procedure. I know Dr. James Richards used to do it up in Oklahoma, but that was years ago. Last I heard of it was back in 2012, so he’s probably out of the business now.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> Ah, I see. Decrowing a risky, and not widely done procedure. I know Dr. James Richards used to do it up in Oklahoma, but that was years ago. Last I heard of it was back in 2012, so he’s probably out of the business now.


Just looked him up. I’d drive out to Oklahoma. Unfortunately seems like he passed away.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Ravi1978 said:


> Just looked him up. I’d drive out to Oklahoma. Unfortunately seems like he passed away.


That’s too bad. I wonder if he mentored any other aspiring vets before he passed. To my knowledge decrowing isn’t taught in school due to the controversy around whether it is humane or not, so must be learned from someone else.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> That’s too bad. I wonder if he mentored any other aspiring vets before he passed. To my knowledge decrowing isn’t taught in school due to the controversy around whether it is humane or not, so must be learned from someone else.


Yea I’ve heard the same, but people usually cull roosters that act up because its more financially viable of an option. We spoil the crap out of Birds at my home. Just want to see if I can have him evaluated. Really hope I can find someone who does the procedure and am very much interested. I totally would have driven to Oklahoma


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Crowing usually isn't one of the reasons roosters are culled. Aggressiveness is not tolerated since it can cause harm to humans and other animals.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

If anyone knows of a veterinarian that does it, I’d be truly grateful. No luck with calling around


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Try calling your state vet at the Ag department. He or she might have an idea. Not living in TX I don't think any of us has any better ideas.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Crowing usually isn't one of the reasons roosters are culled.


If you live within city limits, it is usually the sole reason.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> That’s too bad. I wonder if he mentored any other aspiring vets before he passed. To my knowledge decrowing isn’t taught in school due to the controversy around whether it is humane or not, so must be learned from someone else.


Didn’t seem to find anything on google about colleagues. I’m still on the search. 🤞


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

De-crowing a roo is at high risk of chance of dyeing or your rooster will have really bad lung or throat irritations and going to swell up probably after surgery.(sorry I’m responding late)


----------



## BOBY mom (11 mo ago)

Ravi1978 said:


> Are there any avian veterinarians in Texas or surrounding states that perform rooster decrowing surgery (not canonization)? I live in in southeast Texas at the moment.
> 
> I have two wrongly sexed silkie and satin roos and live in southeast Texas within city limits where roosters aren’t allowed . They make A LOT OF NOISE. Tried rooster collars and followed instructions exactly and both roosters lost consciousness. Have exhausted all other options such as PM boxing, melatonin… Culling is not an option. Neighbors are getting upset .I want to have them evaluated for decrowing / syrinx surgery. Please help if you know of any vets that do this.
> 
> ...


Hello, fellow Texan looking also so that I can keep my buddy and not have him turned into fried chicken. Did you find anyone please?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@Ravi1978 someone is asking if you found anyone? 

@BOBY mom this is how you can flag someone you would like to talk to them.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

BOBY mom said:


> Hello, fellow Texan looking also so that I can keep my buddy and not have him turned into fried chicken. Did you find anyone please?


Good morning,
Unfortunately I haven’t found anyone yet. Have called just about every avian/ large animal vet in Corpus Christi, San Antonio, and Austin. Really hoping to find someone still. Tried rooster collars and followed the instructions to the T. Both my Roos lost consciousness in the yard.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> @Ravi1978 someone is asking if you found anyone?
> 
> @BOBY mom this is how you can flag someone you would like to talk to them.


Answered  
Thanks robin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're only option if you really want to keep them is to bring them in at night and not take them out too early. Since you have two they're liable to get into crowing duels so something is going to turn you in.


----------



## Ravi1978 (12 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> You're only option if you really want to keep them is to bring them in at night and not take them out too early. Since you have two they're liable to get into crowing duels so something is going to turn you in.


Honestly, going to keep holding out to find a vet. There has to be someone. Again, I’ve tried bringing them in at night and every method know to chickens to reduce the crows and nothing really had worked. I work in the medical field as a physician, so my hours are limited and flexibility to keep them crated isn’t available 7 days per week. I live in city limits so it’s an issue. Most people cull their roosters once they get their first citation in Corpus Christi. I definitely don’t want to do that since these two dudes are such good and happy souls. .


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are your neighbors awful? Some don't care. It would be nice to think you got lucky and have those kinds of neighbors. 

Every time we've moved, I've made sure there were no restrictions on my birds. That we didn't live near commercial houses. I guess that kind of tells you where we've moved has been outside city limits. Outside of HOA territory, etc. 

If we were closer I'd take them.


----------

